# scratch on inside of tank



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

The tank I got off a friend its only a 60l came with a decent scratch on the inside on the left side, other than the fact the scratch collects algae it hasn't gotten any bigger or anything. I just sold it as I'm giving up fish keeping for a while due to moving and not knowing if I will have the space to keep fish. I told the woman when she came to look at it about the scratch and even showed her it and she had a look and said its fine, now she just messaged me saying

*'we have just finished cleaning the tank and I have found what appears to be crack on the inside of the tank is this the scratch you mentioned earlier I don't think it will hold water for very long don't know what to do now ?'*

I scrubbed that tank out myself today so it wasn't even dirty for one, but I also double checked that the scratch was definitely a scratch just on the inside and it was, so I don't know what to say to her or where I stand, it was sold as seen, I told her about the scratch and she said she still wanted it, I looked it up online and the gist of what people said was it will be fine as long as your not planning to chuck something at it or bashing it against things, there was even a more detailed post about how its safer to have scratches on the inside of a tank than the outside. I've told her this and she hasn't messaged me back, I don't know whether she's angling for some money back or what. The filter and heater I sold with it alone cost me £40 and I sold them, the tank and an air pump to her for £40 which I think is a fair price. anyone know where I stand with this?? I told her it's been the same for over 6 months with fish in and I've not had any problems


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Did you sell it online via the likes of Ebay? Did you post pictures of the scratch as well as a description in the advert? If so this will be proof enough that you did your best to show the true nature of the scratch, and she won't have much of a leg to stand on. If you have copies of any correspondence mentioning the scratch, then all the better. Keep copies of everything you can in regards to the scratch being shown before the sale. If its on ebay i'm sure there is a sale dispute channel you can go through, and other selling sites may have something similar.

Be reasonable and professional, and keep to the facts. And be 100% confident as well. 

Its likely that the scratch may have become worse during transit, or else she has cracked it herself and is trying to say it was the scratch. I really hope you have photos of the scratch. At the end of the day it was her responsibility to transport the tank safely, and if she paid you cash in hand then again she doesn't really have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Phoenix24 said:


> Did you sell it online via the likes of Ebay? Did you post pictures of the scratch as well as a description in the advert? If so this will be proof enough that you did your best to show the true nature of the scratch, and she won't have much of a leg to stand on. If you have copies of any correspondence mentioning the scratch, then all the better. Keep copies of everything you can in regards to the scratch being shown before the sale. If its on ebay i'm sure there is a sale dispute channel you can go through, and other selling sites may have something similar.
> 
> Be reasonable and professional, and keep to the facts. And be 100% confident as well.
> 
> Its likely that the scratch may have become worse during transit, or else she has cracked it herself and is trying to say it was the scratch. I really hope you have photos of the scratch. At the end of the day it was her responsibility to transport the tank safely, and if she paid you cash in hand then again she doesn't really have a leg to stand on.


I sold it on a Facebook page. I completely forgot about the scratch until I was cleaning the tank for her to come look at, she did say that she was coming to look at it not definitely collect it, so instead I told her when she came to look at it so she could've just said no or even asked to pay slightly less, I'm sure I have some pictures of it somewhere from when I've been taking pictures of the fish before but didn't take any pictures when I was selling. yes she paid me cash in hand, so as far as im concerned it was sold as seen. I haven't heard anything further from her so far today so I'm hoping she's not going to be one of 'those' people out for everything they can get, she seemed nice so im hoping maybe she was just genuinely worried and wanted some reassurance that the tank isn't going to explode when she puts water in it as she didn't seem to know too much about fish (didn't even know what an air pump is for)


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dear me. Offer to refund her if she returns the tank, and then sell it again to someone who is going to be less problematic (and who preferably knows how to keep fish, or wants it for non-aquatics)


----------

